# 08 EPA ratings



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks like the 08 4.2 models have dropped down to 12 / 17 mpg, and the V6's are down to 14 / 18.
Is the EPA tightening up their ratings, or is it just the adjustment of real world mileage?


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: 08 EPA ratings (jperryrocks)*

A new rating system for all cars goes into effect for the 2008 model year.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: 08 EPA ratings (jperryrocks)*

Wow. Those are some pretty painful numbers. Bring on the affordable diesels!


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 08 EPA ratings (Travis Grundke)*

I agree. When customers see these low numbers, it's going to make a lot of people think twice.
But I looked on the EPA website, and it looks like everybody across the car industry is losing 2-3 mpg over last years numbers, so it's not just Audi that'll feel the pain.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

Those figures seem right to me. Our Q7 3.6 is getting about 14mpg combined(on the MFI) this compares with the 12mpg we got with our 2004 V8 T-reg. These trucks don't do good gas mileage...


----------



## DestroVR6 (May 29, 2001)

*Re: (chickdr)*

I agree. We average around 15mpg and that is with a lot of highway trips. Best ever was 19.7 on a 250 mile roadtrip and that was driving "sensibly" trying to get the highest mpg. We have never hit 20mpg or better. My chipped GTI gets 30+ on the highway and was rated 17/25. I'm hoping for open air induction and some other engine programming(Weterauer has one) to increase mpg as well as hp, but haven't seen too much out there for the 3.6 yet.








All in all for a 5000lb vehicle, 15mpg is not bad


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (DestroVR6)*

In regards to gas mileage, I've always wondered why isn't there more of an effort to make cars more fuel efficient through limiting drag? 
With such efforts to get the engines more efficient, shouldn't the aerodynamics of vehicles be looked at to further enhance fuel-efficiency efforts?


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (JLoh)*

This is from UKs website for the Q7 3.0 TDI
Consumption (Urban)	19.4 mpg
Consumption (Extra-urban)	34.0 mpg
Consumption (Combined)	26.9 mpg


----------



## der Scherzkeks (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (JLoh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLoh* »_In regards to gas mileage, I've always wondered why isn't there more of an effort to make cars more fuel efficient through limiting drag? 
With such efforts to get the engines more efficient, shouldn't the aerodynamics of vehicles be looked at to further enhance fuel-efficiency efforts?

I think they are. The Audi Q7 has very low drag for a SUV: .37. 
FWIW - I averaged 21mpg in our Audi Q7 3.6 on an 1100 mile road trip. 90 degree heat, fully loaded.


----------

